# Prayers Please. Update



## drycreek (Nov 3, 2019)

We just found out our oldest son has been diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and are waiting for more information as far as what stage it is. More test are being run and the waiting game begins.

Reactions: Sincere 22


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 3, 2019)

Prayers from Kathie and I.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 3, 2019)

Man, that's tough. Stay strong, all our best.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Nov 3, 2019)

That’s a tough diagnosis. My dad is currently fighting stage 4. Hoping for the best to you and your family. Stay strong.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 3, 2019)

So sorry to hear. My best to you in the days ahead! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 3, 2019)

drycreek said:


> We just found out our oldest son has been diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and are waiting for more information as far as what stage it is. More test are being run and the waiting game begins.


That's sad, larry. How old is your son??........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 3, 2019)

Larry, so sorry to hear, that’s got to be tough on you all. Prayers for relief, hope and strength to you all.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## drycreek (Nov 3, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> That's sad, larry. How old is your son??........... Jerry (in Tucson)



57 years young.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## B Rogers (Nov 3, 2019)

I’ll definitely be praying for y’all. Sorry to hear.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## clarkhus (Nov 3, 2019)

Thoughts and prayers!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 3, 2019)

Prayers sent. So many people I have known have gotten this horrible disease. It seems to be almost common now. I wonder what causes it? Wishing your son sincere well wishes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 3, 2019)

Prayers for him and y’all. Be strong and lean on Him!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 3, 2019)

drycreek said:


> 57 years young.



That hits home for ages of my siblings. We buried my brother in-laws sister Wednesday, she was 51. The world goes on and there we are standing there, wondering how. I hope you have more time. The holiday season will be far more important this year than last year. God with you and family.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 3, 2019)

Just got home and seen this. So so sorry to hear. Prayers coming your way every day from Virginia

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 3, 2019)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I understand your pain. My brother was diagnosed with lymphoma today after 3 weeks in the hospital. He is 64. All we can do is pray and put our faith in God all mighty.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## drycreek (Nov 3, 2019)

CWS said:


> My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I understand your pain. My brother was diagnosed with lymphoma today after 3 weeks in the hospital. He is 64. All we can do is pray and put our faith in God all mighty.



We will keep you and your family in our prayers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TMAC (Nov 3, 2019)

Prayers for you and your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 4, 2019)

CWS said:


> My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I understand your pain. My brother was diagnosed with lymphoma today after 3 weeks in the hospital. He is 64. All we can do is pray and put our faith in God all mighty.



Thoughts and prayers to you and your family Curt


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 4, 2019)

Prayers for your family, your son and his caregivers. It's out of our control.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Nov 4, 2019)

Larry and Curt - you and yours are in our prayers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 5, 2019)

Prayers sent.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 9, 2019)

My prayers are with you and yours brother!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Nov 10, 2019)

Prayers from here too!
I’ve seen a lot of that condition during my career. Hope that everything stays manageable— pray that his team is able to get it treated.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## drycreek (Nov 27, 2019)

Just got the results and not what we were hoping for he’s not a candidate for surgery, will start chemo Tuesday Dec 3rd. Could still use all available Prayers.

Reactions: Sincere 8


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 27, 2019)

So sorry to hear. Will definitely be praying for him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## B Rogers (Nov 27, 2019)

I’ll continue praying as well. Sorry to hear.


----------

